# COLSASS' 1000 posts!!



## Eugin

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*

*To the US citizen who pretends to be a "porteño" (not a very easy thing to accomplish...   ) ,*

*all my appreciation and THANK YOUS!!!!*

*This one is for YOU!!*

*For many (excellent) 1000 more to come!!!  *​


----------



## Bienvenidos

*¡enhorabuena!*

*COLsass:*​ 
*Eres (o sos, para los de Argentina, [  mi amiga Eugin ] ) un forero amable e inteligente. *​

*Bien*​


----------



## KateNicole

Congratulations and thanks for all your helpful posts!


----------



## la reine victoria

_Congratulations _
_and thanks_
_COLsass!_

   

​_LRV_​
​


----------



## Sparrow22

*Felicitaciones, Colsass !!!!!!!! *

*por muchos posts más !!!!!!*


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades Colsass!!! 

Mei


----------



## heidita

Colsasssssssss, I have seen you so frequently , you must live here, just like me.....

Enhorabuena!Congratulations!Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## transparente

Aprovecho para felicitarte, también. 
¡Bravo!
Gracias por toda tu ayuda!!!


----------



## fenixpollo

*happy postiversary, colSASS!  ;D*

*It's not the quantity but the quality of your helpful and insightful posts that really impresses.  Thanks!*


----------



## América

*MUCHÍSIMAS FELICIDADES Y GRACIAS POR TODO*


----------



## diegodbs

Felicidades Colsass. Hemos coincidido muchas veces en el foro y siempre es un placer.


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Felicidades COlsass, por tus buenas explicaciones!!
Y *che*, cuando quieras tomar un cafecito, acá hay otra porteña!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Congratulations, Colsass!  I love the American/Argentinian fusion you add to the forum!  (How to describe it?  Asado with brats on the side, perhaps?)

Sos un ejemplo del forero perfecto!

Gracias,
Chaska


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Qué demonios! Enhorabuena, y no cejes en tu empresa de educar e intruir, que somos pocos los que lo intentamos.

¡Un cordial saludo!


----------



## COLsass

Muchisimas gracias a todos...no tenia ni idea que existiera tal tipo de foro...I'm flushed with embarrassment!

Special thanks for Eugin for initiating this congratulary honor. 

Ha sido un enorme placer, pero no puedo aceptar este galardon...jaja.

Gracias!


----------

